# Sig. officer in Comm res without BMQ



## Spidron (31 Mar 2006)

Hi Folks,

I originally posted this query under recruiting.
I have made application for sig. officer but it is not possible to do the BMQ training this summer as deadlines appear to have come and gone. What can I expect to do during my 'year' in the Comm. Res. until I can complete some phases next spring/summer? 
Would it be better to wait until next year?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Sig_Des (31 Mar 2006)

Spidron,

just a friendly suggestion as far as these forums, try to not start duplicate threads. It takes up bandwidth, when it could just be moved.

Anyway, to answer your question, if your unit will take you without sending you on BOTP this summer, do it. Unit's only have so many positions on establishments, and if you are in one, you're pretty much guaranteed to be able to have employment once you're able to do your course. If you wait, the positions and recruiting quotas for the unit may be filled, and you're out of luck.

BTW, spellcheck wants to change your name to spittoon. Just thought that might be amusing to you, I know it is to me ;D


----------



## Spidron (31 Mar 2006)

Thanks for the heads-up on the double posting. And thanks for the advice too.

Spittoon


----------



## MC (31 Mar 2006)

What I was told was to expect to do a lot of paperwork, possibly organize some activities like a mess dinner, etc.


----------

